# AllPinouts becomes world's largest pinouts archive.



## nicolaasuni (May 15, 2008)

AllPinouts, a community-built reference archive for connectors and cables pinouts, is announcing that has reached the status of *world's largest pinouts archive*, listing more than 1400 technical pages.

AllPinouts (http://www.allpinouts.org) is a free content project that collects information about hardware interfaces of modern and obsolete hardware, including pinouts of ports, expansion slots, and other connectors of computers and different electronic devices (i.e. Cellular Phones, GPS, PDA, Game Consoles, etc.).

Pinout or pin-out is a term used in electronics to describe how an electrical cable is wired, or the function of each wire (pin) in a connector. Due to the wide variety of applications and manufacturers, a wide selection of electrical connectors exists with different types and numbers of contacts or pins. The pinout of a connector identifies each individual pin, which is critical when creating or repairing cable assemblies and adapters.

Created with the same MediaWiki software that was developed for the Wikipedia project, AllPinouts allows registered users to contribute and improve the website. All text is available under the GNU Free Documentation License (GFDL) and may be distributed or linked accordingly.

The main AllPinouts purpose is to enable effective knowledge sharing for people interested in technical information about electrical cables, connectors and adapters, for free.

AllPinouts was founded as evolution of the Pinouts archive of the Technick.net website, which was online since March 1998 as Nick Homepage. The original Nick Homepage pinouts collection was based on a document called Pin&Bit written by Nicola Asuni in 1991 and originally distributed in paper form and later trough BBS (Bulletin Boars Services) since 1994.

For more information visit http://www.allpinouts.org


----------

